

A little late...Awesome iUI Video! - nextmoveone
http://ajaxian.com/archives/joe-hewitt-presentation-on-iui-video

======
nextmoveone
Awesome video by Joe Hewitt on the iUI library. Thanks to

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=ashu>

for mentioning iUI.

------
bscofield
Why late? I don't think the SDK will kill iUI (or iPhone web application
development more generally) - it's targeted at a different developer audience.

~~~
nextmoveone
Late because I posted it after ashu posted his news.yc interface for the
iphone.

